# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Gojenie się rany po wyrwaniu zęba

## Użytkownik 2

Witajcie. W czwartek miałem wyrywanego zęba- dolną siódemkę. Zastosowałem się do zaleceń lekarza, dodatkowo poczytałem w internecie czego nie wolno robić. Krwawienie ustało po 12 godzinach ( w sumie może dłużej ale położyłem się spać i rano już nie krwawiło), zębodół był ciemno-czerwony. Ból był po zabiegu ogromny, miałem dreszcze i gorączkę, następnego dnia rano też tak było, później przeszło (pewnie dlatego że w końcu coś wypiłem i zjadłem, bo tak przez 21 godzin o pustym żołądku byłem), dzisiaj poza małym bólem jest w porządku (biorę Apap od czasu do czasu) ale w zębodole wytworzyło się takie białe "coś". Jest to taki biały osad z ciemnymi kropkami. Myłem dzisiaj zęby (w miejscu wyrwania tak delikatnie), pastę wyplułem a do ust wziąłem zimną wodę i nie płukałem intensywnie a jedynie potrzymałem chwilę i wyplułem. Tak czy inaczej pytanie jest takie czy to nie jest suchy zębodół, infekcja jakaś lub zakażenie. Rana nie była zszywana, nie dostałem żadnych antybiotyków. Dodam jeszcze że od dzisiaj mam taki dziwny posmak jak przełykam ślinę.

----------


## zębolek

> Witajcie. W czwartek miałem wyrywanego zęba- dolną siódemkę. Zastosowałem się do zaleceń lekarza, dodatkowo poczytałem w internecie czego nie wolno robić. Krwawienie ustało po 12 godzinach ( w sumie może dłużej ale położyłem się spać i rano już nie krwawiło), zębodół był ciemno-czerwony. Ból był po zabiegu ogromny, miałem dreszcze i gorączkę, następnego dnia rano też tak było, później przeszło (pewnie dlatego że w końcu coś wypiłem i zjadłem, bo tak przez 21 godzin o pustym żołądku byłem), dzisiaj poza małym bólem jest w porządku (biorę Apap od czasu do czasu) ale w zębodole wytworzyło się takie białe "coś". Jest to taki biały osad z ciemnymi kropkami. Myłem dzisiaj zęby (w miejscu wyrwania tak delikatnie), pastę wyplułem a do ust wziąłem zimną wodę i nie płukałem intensywnie a jedynie potrzymałem chwilę i wyplułem. Tak czy inaczej pytanie jest takie czy to nie jest suchy zębodół, infekcja jakaś lub zakażenie. Rana nie była zszywana, nie dostałem żadnych antybiotyków. Dodam jeszcze że od dzisiaj mam taki dziwny posmak jak przełykam ślinę.



bolpo wyrwaniu jest norma,utrzymuje sie do paru dni,dziwne,ze ketonalu nie dostales,ja po 4 dniach mialam stan zapalny w kosci i dziasle,po wyrwaniu osemki i wrazie W dostalam recepte z antybiotykiem,ktorego uzylam jednak,plukalam na 2 dzien po wyrwaniu dentoseptem przez pare dni i sie goi ladnie.Dlaczewgo nikt Ci nie kazal chociaz plukac czyms,by odkazac i dbac o gojaca sie rane?

----------


## leona

Powinno być wszystko okej, rany w jamie ustnej niesamowicie szybko się goją tak więc powinno być dobrze...

----------

